# Prayers for Sophie, please - she's at the vet.



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Please pray for Sophie. She's at the vet right now.

Sophie can't stand up. When she tries to stand she just drops straight down on her belly with her legs tucked in like she does when she relaxes. Then she'll fall over to her side with her legs sticking straight out. 

I hadn't noticed her limping or anything before this started to happen late last night. She's not grunting in pain or anything and everything else appears normal. Although for a girl who is always hungry she has not wanted her food. She was able to go to the bathroom this morning, but it would have taken everything she had to stay standing up enough to go without my help. 

I'm not positive what's going on, but I'm thinking it's her knees as she does have LP, but it has never bothered her before. I don't know of anything she did to injure herself and she appears to be mentally alert.

I had to drop her at the vet this morning on my way to work and as luck would have it my usual vet is not on duty today.  I wish I could have stayed, but I couldn't miss work to stay with her.  So, I'm trying to work while I sit here on pins and needles. I'm probably going to totally screw up my bosses' schedules - should probably stop trying to update their calendars and set meetings until after I hear from the vet. 

Please say a prayer for my Sophie - she's my soul and it tears me up that I had to leave her by herself. :crying: Will update as soon as I hear from the vet.

Thank you!

Linda


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Linda HUGS to you and your Sophie..rayer: WISDOM for the vet looking at your precious baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I'm so sorry. :smcry: I'm praying that Sophie will be okay. How alarming. You must be a wreck worrying about her being at the vet. Please let us know the minute you hear anything. We love you and are here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

rayer:Oooh ,I hope she's going to be ok soon! rayerraying for you and Sophie.....rayer:
Hugs!
:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow how scary ! i would be scared and worried too , im pray9ing that its nothing serious and that they take good care of her. pls keep us posted (HUGS)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep her in thought and prayer and you. Let us know how she is after you hear from the vet, please!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am praying it is nothing serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I'm so sad to hear this. I know you must be going crazy waiting to hear back from the Vet. I know that I couldn't concentrate if one of mine was at the Vets either. 

Sending mega prayers for Sophie rayer:rayer: and lots of hugs for you. :grouphug:.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no! I know just how you feel leaving her there.... sending prayers for you and Sophie. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness!  I hope that she's okay and that it's something easily fixed! I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and please keep us updated! *hugs*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Linda, I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie..I'll be praying for your precious little angel.rayer:rayer:rayer: Please update us when you hear something.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no Linda! Poor little Sophie! I know what you are going through being at work and the only thing you can think of is your little one! Keeping you and Soph in my thoughts, and please keep us updated.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Linda, praying for Sophie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll keep Sophie in my thoughts, Linda.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Linda, praying for dear Sophie. Don't beat yourself up about not being able to be there, they will take good care of her, and probably run test and you wouldn't be able to see her anyway. This will help the vet get a really good look at Sophie.

Praying like crazy for the both of you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Linda, hang on!:grouphug: You are doing the best you can. You are a good mom and I know how scared and worried you must be. Poor little Sophie. I am praying too! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH no! Linda I'm so sorry to hear this. PLEASE update as soon as you can. I'm so worried for Sophie. Sending prayers that she is ok. I know you must be so stressed having to be at work right now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear this. Hang in there ... I know it is so hard. I sure hope she'll be OK soon. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! how awful. I hope she is ok. I have no idea what that could be. You must be so frustrated stuck at work


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Sophie, I really hope she is okay and it's not something serious. I'm sure they are taking great care of her at the vet and will of course call you when they find anything out. I know you wish you could be with her right now, but there isn't much you could do as you probably wouldn't be able to stay right with her the whole time anyway. You're both in my thoughts, please update us when you hear anything. XOXO


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how scary!!! Sending up lots of prayers for Sophie and for her mommy to be able to relax until we know what's going on... rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Linda, I am so sorry. I'm hoping it's nothing too serious. You and Sophie will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. :wub:

I just got off the phone with her vet and was told that the LP in her left knee has progressed to a 4 - had 1-2 before). The knee cap is out and will not go back in place.  Also, there is a possibility that she has a torn ACL. 

The plan is complete rest for a week while she is on Rimadyl and Tramadol. If after a week she is not any better they would sedate to check for a torn ACL and discuss that and surgery for the LP.

She also was telling me about Adequan injections where Sophie would get two injections a week for a month and then an injection every month.

I hate that she is in pain, but am grateful that it's nothing neurological or something with the cushings. I also need to run all of this by my homepathic vet and see what she says.

I can't wait to go pick her up! Wish I could leave work now to get her.

Thanks again for your prayers. Will check back in after I get her home.

I also need to meet my daughter for her second wedding gown fitting, but I'm going to be LATE for that for sure. 

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're here for you,praying. Atleast you have answers now,
Hugs!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's good news - fixable!!!! Poor little one, that must have hurt pretty bad... but feeling better now that she's on pain meds. I hope your day flies by so you can pick her up and bring her home for some good R&R. Maybe you can leave work a little early and bring her along to the fitting...


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that sweet Sophie is in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and am so sorry that Sophie is in so much pain. Hopefully after a week she'll be doing better and not need surgery. Thank God it wasn't neurological and it had nothing to do with her Cushing's.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry about Sophie, Linda. If it were me, I'd ask for a referral to an orthopedic vet.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's such good news! I'll keep praying that everything goes well. 

My older Maltese, Tiffany, had the same symptoms and a local vet said it was a massive ACL tear and wanted to do surgery immediately. We had a trip to Hawaii scheduled the next week, and I really didn't want her to have surgery just before we left. So, I took her to the other vet we use who is several towns away, but very into alternative healing and holistic care. She gave her the same meds your vet gave Sophie and checked her every two weeks. Within six weeks she was soooo much better! Surgery was averted and Tiffany only has an occasional limp if she overdoes. I pray that Sophie is as fortunate. Gosh these little fluffs just tear at your heart when they're hurting, don't they?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear it was't neurological. Hopefully she will heal and not need surgery. I keep praying for you little girl.:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Sophie's troubles. We will keep her in prayer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Never thought I'd feel so glad to hear about LP or ACL in my life. I was so worried that it could be something neuro and much worse. See what your other vet thinks. I had a torn ACL and MCL that some docs would have operated on but my doc was conservative and I was able to do PT and I ski on it. Of course I tore the ACL and meniscus in the other knee too :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: but I've been working out and am skiing again. See what they say and if it's surgery, it seems the fluffs do quite well. I would see an ortho tho. I hate to think of sedating her just for the MRI.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad its not something worse , will continue praying for ur baby girl . give her lots of cuddles and kisses tonite.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I read your thread earlier, I stopped and prayed for Sophie and wrote a prayer but for some reason it deleted:angry: I just got back home and read your latest post, Praise God it's not something worse. I will keep precious Sophie in my prayers, please update us ok


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Linda, my heart is breaking for poor little Sophie. I'm glad that it's not neurological and was worried that it might be related to the Cushings, so it's good that it isn't. 

I would definitely get a 2nd opinion and consult an orthapedic surgeon if possible. 

Sophie has been through so much this past year. She didn't need this too. Hopefully, the drugs will help with the pain and the knee will pop back into place. I know that it's going to be hard to keep her quiet -- especially with Annie wanting to play. 

I will continue to say lots and lots of prayers for your sweet little girl.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda, I held my breath reading this, I'm so glad it wasnt something neuro!!

Hugs to you & Sophie! xxx


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God it wasent worse. I hope the shots work for her.Baci also has LP in one knee so far he is OK however if the day comes that it needs surgerg i found a Orthopedic Dr. that i feel comfortable with ..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I too am relieved that it wasn't something worse, I hope she feels better soon.:wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

So sorry for Sophie, I hope she feels better real soon. Max sends lots of kisses and will keep her in our prayers and thoughts. Take care,


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Sophie is having problems and I hope this gets better soon. Please let us know how she is and what your holistic vet says.
Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would get in touch with a physical therapist. Your vet should be able to refer you. It is a great way to build up some muscle and strength to avoid surgery (or, if you do end up with surgery, it will be a faster recovery).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I am so sorry Sophie is having problems with the LP. I hope the shots work for her and that she doesn't have to have surgery. My heart goes out to you because I know how bad and worried we can feel when our little fluff babies are not feeling well and experiencing pain. 

Sending hugs and saying prayers for you and Sophie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Sophie home?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so glad it's nothing worse too! These LP problems are not the worst thing in the world but they definitely are a problem. Benny was limping due to his 2 weeks ago. He was on Rimadyl for 10 days and no more limping. Gosh I pray that Sophie rebounds as quickly as Ben. Linda I know how upset you must be. Sending prayers that the medicine gives her relief and the surgury can be avoided. Please kiss both your girls for me.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wanted to check in and thank you again for your thoughts and prayers. Sophie is moving a little better. Although, I'm carrying her just about everywhere - I think she is enjoying that and boy is she heavy! I'll be getting in touch with the homeopathic vet this coming week and see what she says and ask about the orthopedic doctor as Marj suggested and physical therapist as Jackie suggested. I also want to ask her about acupuncture as I am curious about this.

It's been crazy around here as my daughter's wedding is a month away and her shower is this coming Saturday which as it turns out I'm doing everything for it - it seems bridesmaids aren't what they used to be. So much to do. My life is a whirlwind of craziness it seems. I have all new bosses at work which is stressful. And, it's amazing to me the kinds of family stuff that a wedding can stir up! I am just so stressed out! 

But... I found the perfect shoes today for the wedding! lol Now, just to find the perfect cake for the shower. 

Anyway, thank you for all of your prayers - you know you are my bestest friends in the world, don't you? Seriously, I don't have a best girlfriend and I just love knowing that I can come here and feel loved and cared about. Off for a little sniffle right about now. Will check back tomorrow on how Sophie is doing. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

sophie said:


> Just wanted to check in and thank you again for your thoughts and prayers. Sophie is moving a little better. Although, I'm carrying her just about everywhere - I think she is enjoying that and boy is she heavy! I'll be getting in touch with the homeopathic vet this coming week and see what she says and ask about the orthopedic doctor as Marj suggested and physical therapist as Jackie suggested. I also want to ask her about acupuncture as I am curious about this.
> 
> It's been crazy around here as my daughter's wedding is a month away and her shower is this coming Saturday which as it turns out I'm doing everything for it - it seems bridesmaids aren't what they used to be. So much to do. My life is a whirlwind of craziness it seems. I have all new bosses at work which is stressful. And, it's amazing to me the kinds of family stuff that a wedding can stir up! I am just so stressed out!
> 
> ...


Oh hang in there Linda. And don't let the wedding stuff stress you out. My Kara, tore her ACL and had LP's grade 4. We took her to an ortho specialist, followed his instructions to a T, he gave her cosequin, and told us to rest her as much as possible, and she didn't need surgery, and when she was better, pranced like a princess. No surgery was needed. So you just hang in there and sending tons of love and hugs.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Linda, I just saw this thread.....will be praying for your little baby and for you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy to read things will be ok for your baby girl. Get some rest, girlfriend. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh Linda, I am so sorry that I missed the thread till today -- sorry to read about precious Sophie 

Just relieved to read that she will be fine. Please give her tones of kisses from me

hugs
Kat


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sending a prayer for Sophie's recovery:heart:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie is feeling a bit better today. Poor thing - twice today she's brought one of her toys to me, but she had a sad look on her face like she knew she wouldn't be able to play. 

And, poor Annie she keeps trying to get Sophie to play with her - she's missing their play sessions. Ruby and Yoda - the two yorkie fosters - came over this evening and Annie hasn't really tried to engage them in play before - but this evening she pulled out every trick in the book. But, poor thing, Ruby is just too old to want to play, but she really tolerated Annie's advances - gentle as they were - and Yoda is suffering really badly with his knees today so he had no interest in playing either. Usually, he's trying to get Annie to play with him and she has no interest!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So glad she is feeling a bit better. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Linda, that's great news! I'm so glad to read Sophie is doing a little bit better! 

Wish her all the best and a very quick recovery! 

Hugs to her from Ullana and me, please!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Linda, I'm so sorry poor Sophie is going through this but so glad to hear she seems to be feeling a bit better. Hang in there, hopefully she will continue to get better and better. Congrats on your daughter's wedding and good luck with all the preparations!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Linda, I remember all too well the work it was to have a shower and wedding for my daughter. Hang in there it will be beautiful...
How is Sophie today? 
Hoping and praying she is feeling better. 



sophie said:


> Just wanted to check in and thank you again for your thoughts and prayers. Sophie is moving a little better. Although, I'm carrying her just about everywhere - I think she is enjoying that and boy is she heavy! I'll be getting in touch with the homeopathic vet this coming week and see what she says and ask about the orthopedic doctor as Marj suggested and physical therapist as Jackie suggested. I also want to ask her about acupuncture as I am curious about this.
> 
> It's been crazy around here as my daughter's wedding is a month away and her shower is this coming Saturday which as it turns out I'm doing everything for it - it seems bridesmaids aren't what they used to be. So much to do. My life is a whirlwind of craziness it seems. I have all new bosses at work which is stressful. And, it's amazing to me the kinds of family stuff that a wedding can stir up! I am just so stressed out!
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad she is doing better! How scary that must have been for you.

Have a great time at your daughter's shower this weekend!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be getting in touch with the homeopathic vet this coming week and see what she says and ask about the orthopedic doctor as Marj suggested and physical therapist as Jackie suggested. I also want to ask her about acupuncture as I am curious about this.

Please let me know what the homeopathic vet recommends and what sort of physical therapy you try----I need some sound advice here!
My vet in Greece does acupuncture so I will ask her about that when I get back this week.
Hope you can relax and enjoy your daughter's wedding! These can be stressful events! 
Hugs.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes glad Sophie is doing better. Take it easy have a great time with the shower, I am sure you will do a great job, and your daughter will be very happy. Wow I threw a shower for my cousin when I was a maid of honour mind you it was at her moms house but I did most of the work. So relax take a little time for yourself and it all will turn out great and show us some pics...TC Lynda & Kisses from Maximillian


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

will continue praying for sophie to feel better


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad she is feeling a bit better. Love and licks from us.


----------

